# Hilton Elite status



## chum94555 (Dec 17, 2010)

Of late (last 2 weeks) we have been getting increased number of calls from HGVC really pushing Elite status. Our last two purchases of HGVC were from private party and not Club. They keep bringing this stating we will never achieve Elite status unless we buy from them. We have no intention of becoming 'elite' and have told them so . They still insist on presenting us with the 'plan' which I still have to get.

Anyone seeing increased sales calls? 

Thanks

ks
Non Elite member


----------



## hvacrsteve (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, they called me which is why I asked what Elite was really worth, if its worth anything.

All things being equal, I think you have to have a need for the elite, if there is no need then there is no added value.

To me the only value of diamond is having the 48 hr hotel window where they are bumping someone else, it is great for last minute trips.

Otherwise I see no tangible value, maybe some bragging rights!


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 17, 2010)

Elite members can make a reservation at 12 months out while other members can make a reservation at 9 months out.
I don't know if it is a great benefit for high demand locations such as Honolulu, valdoro ski weeks and portugal summer weeks, but I have no plan to visit those locations and don't need that benefit.
For NYC location, I could get what I wanted so far at 44 days out without elite status.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 17, 2010)

I've ducked a few recent calls from Hilton.
One of the benefits of voice caller-ID.

One time, they tried to sell me on how great the weather was in Orlando...
_Hello, I live two hours away._ ... Oh.


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 17, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> Elite members can make a reservation at 12 months out while other members can make a reservation at 9 months out.
> I don't know if it is a great benefit for high demand locations such as Honolulu, valdoro ski weeks and portugal summer weeks, but I have no plan to visit those locations and don't need that benefit.
> For NYC location, I could get what I wanted so far at 44 days out without elite status.



Actually, you can only book 1 or 2 of the newest properties (with plenty of developer space) 12 months in advance.  The majority of the properties are only 9 months in advance.


----------



## GregT (Dec 18, 2010)

Seth Nock said:


> Actually, you can only book 1 or 2 of the newest properties (with plenty of developer space) 12 months in advance.  The majority of the properties are only 9 months in advance.



Do you know which properties that is?

It's an interesting perk, but certainly not worth the big $ it would take to become elite?

Thx!


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Dec 18, 2010)

chum94555 said:


> Of late (last 2 weeks) we have been getting increased number of calls from HGVC really pushing Elite status. Our last two purchases of HGVC were from private party and not Club. They keep bringing this stating we will never achieve Elite status unless we buy from them. We have no intention of becoming 'elite' and have told them so . They still insist on presenting us with the 'plan' which I still have to get.
> 
> Anyone seeing increased sales calls?
> 
> ...



I guess HGVC does not have anything "new and interesting" to sell, so they are selling elite status!


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 18, 2010)

GregT said:


> Do you know which properties that is?



As Seth stated, it has generally been one or two of the newest properties. The selection varies each year. 
In the past, it has been reported that they had access to Hilton Club NY, West 57th, Las Vegas Strip, Waikoloa Beach Resort, Grand Waikikian, etc.

In addition, it has been reported that Elite members have an ongoing priority booking window at the following resorts:
Club Intrawest – Palm Desert
Club Intrawest – Sandestin
Club Intrawest – Whistler
Club Intrawest – Tremblant
Club Intrawest – Zihuatanejo
Grand Mayan Acapulco - Mexico
Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta - Mexico
Grand Mayan Riviera Maya - Mexico


Here's what is stated in the HGVC Club Member Guide under each Club IntraWest resort page.

* Elite Advantage*
▶ Priority reservation window exclusively for Members with Elite status
▶Book 365 to 276 days before check-in 
▶ Reserve with ClubPoints, Deposited ClubPoints, Rescued ClubPoints, Borrowed ClubPoints or Bonus Points


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 18, 2010)

hvacrsteve said:


> Yes, they called me which is why I asked what Elite was really worth, if its worth anything.
> 
> All things being equal, I think you have to have a need for the elite, if there is no need then there is no added value.



Some have indicated some value (see links below)

JMHO... It has no value for me other than HHonors Gold and Diamond status. As stated in the other thread there are other ways to get HHonors status when you need it. There are also credit cards such as the American Platinum card that can get you hotel benefits (room upgrades, breakfast, late checkout, etc) from various resorts worldwide via AMEX's Fine Hotels & Resorts Program.


Here are some old posts on Elite status..



alwysonvac said:


> Here are some links to previous TUG discussions regarding HGVC Elite status
> - Are there any HGVC Elites on TUG http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93987
> - HGVC Elite http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77964
> - Elite status question http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88263
> ...





alwysonvac said:


> For those who don't know....You need to buy at least 14,000 HGVC point annually to get Elite status.
> Those considering Elite status will need to determine if it's worth tens of thousands for the Elite benefits listed below and subjected to change.
> For me, it's not worth it. 14,000 HGVC Points annually is too much for me based on the limited locations offered by HGVC (more affiliates than HGVC developer resorts). Plus, I definitely don't spend a lot of nights in Hilton Hotels to make the HHonors Gold or Platinum status worth it.
> 
> ...


----------



## chum94555 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Elite Status Update*

Thanks to all those who responded to my initial post on Elite status. Finally HGVC called and give this number

I can trade in my 10000 point at HGVC on  lv Strip to HGVC and repurchase (DIRECTLY) same for $30,000 to get into Elite status

So bottom line is it will cost $30,000 to get into Elite status (in my case) 

 fyi

thanks

ks


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 18, 2010)

chum94555 said:


> ...I can trade in my 10000 point at HGVC on  lv Strip to HGVC and repurchase (DIRECTLY) same for $30,000 to get into Elite status. So bottom line is it will cost $30,000 to get into Elite status (in my case).



It will also cost you your current 10K-account.
For that + $30K, will your new point-acount be worth it?
To most sane people, no, but if you already drive a Ferrari, what's money?


----------



## PortableTech (Dec 18, 2010)

Are they selling you back more than 10k?  I ask as 10k is not enough for Elite, 14k is the minimum, but still, not worth it in my mind.

-- PortableTech


----------

